# SolutionCenter.msi Problem



## kgrogan4296

I keep getting this notification when I sign on to my computer. It tells me to insert a CD-Rom to correct it. Not sure what to do. Thanks.


----------



## bugarunt

I get the same message and am trying to find out why! Any help gratefully appreciated!


----------



## wieweet

whats the exact message you are getting and what cd is it asking for?
it could be some kind of virus


----------



## jcgriff2

Check in the Event Viewer - note the exact time you were asked for the disc

eventvwr.msc

jcgriff2


----------



## waleedaltaha

kgrogan4296 said:


> I keep getting this notification when I sign on to my computer. It tells me to insert a CD-Rom to correct it. Not sure what to do. Thanks.


----------



## chkmatr

I'm getting it too...it just started since I've been working with you guys to fix another problem. I've got it on my desktop right now It says "The feature you are trying to use is on a cd-rom or other removable disk that is not available.

Insert the 'SolutionCenter' disk and click ok.

then in the use source box it has the number 1


----------



## kgrogan4296

That's the exact message I get. Is there a solution so this thing will stop popping up? :upset:Thanks


"The feature you are trying to use is on a cd-rom or other removable disk that is not available.

Insert the 'SolutionCenter' disk and click ok.

then in the use source box it has the number 1.


----------



## chkmatr

not sure what the time has to do with it...It happens as soon as I reboot...every time i reboot so there's many different times. I know it has to do with hp printer...the last time it happened at 4:03.18 and its error 1706


----------



## roybus14

Is this an HP problem. Wife is running Windows Vista on her laptop and not to long along I installed an HP all-in-one wireless unit for her to print/scan/copy.


----------



## jsw30143

Copy and paste this address into your browser, download and install the Windows install cleanup tool. Open it up after installation and look for anything labled solution center and remove it. Be very careful not to remove anything else, restart your computer and the issue should be resolved, at least it worked for me.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## rlf987

I'm using Vista ultimate sp1. I was also getting this message, every time I started the computer or opened my printer control program. This solved my problem --

I just inserted my HP install disk, clicked continue. A box did come up saying it didn't register, but I went ahead and clicked o.k. and rebooted. When the computer was up again, all was o.k. I opened my HP Solution Center (printer control program) and no more errors. 

Maybe this will help someone.


----------



## Arnie Bigster

jsw30143 said:


> Copy and paste this address into your browser, download and install the Windows install cleanup tool. Open it up after installation and look for anything labled solution center and remove it. Be very careful not to remove anything else, restart your computer and the issue should be resolved, at least it worked for me.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


jsw has it bang on. I'm running WinXP and using the Windows installer cleanup program fixed my SolutionCenter.msi problem.

Once you've installed the Windows cleanup program, fire it up, scroll down to "SolutionCenter", and delete that file. Eliminates the SolutionCenter wanting to install everytime you start your scanner/copier software.

Thanks jsw!!!


----------



## Diggr

Arnie Bigster said:


> jsw has it bang on. I'm running WinXP and using the Windows installer cleanup program fixed my SolutionCenter.msi problem.
> 
> Once you've installed the Windows cleanup program, fire it up, scroll down to "SolutionCenter", and delete that file. Eliminates the SolutionCenter wanting to install everytime you start your scanner/copier software.
> 
> Thanks jsw!!!


Thanks again jsw!! I'm running Vista Home Premium SP1. In an effort to speed things up I got rid of some startup fluff and HP's software that did such important things as tell me when I turned off the printer, as if I was unaware that pressing the button on the printer had done exactly that, was among what was eliminated. But the installer was not happy. After the cleanup the pesky little devil is gone and I'm a much happier cranky old man.

Diggr


----------



## monterayiii

kgrogan4296 said:


> I keep getting this notification when I sign on to my computer. It tells me to insert a CD-Rom to correct it. Not sure what to do. Thanks.


I also had the same problem with solutioncenter msi, what I did to fix it was I uninstalled just the solution center and reinstalled the HP installation file I located on the HP website and problem was gone, it is an issue with HP working properly with Vista and Vista's strong security features conflicting with HP products, sometimes multiple uninstalls and installs might be needed but persistance will pay off.:wave:


----------



## jcgriff2

Thank you all for your responses.

I recommend removal of ALL HP programs from new systems as most are not Vista compatible &/or useless. Printer/scanner software should be installed.

For those with Vista x64 - HP QuickPlay is absolutely not compatible with Vista x64 and will hang on boot every time. Go into Device manager, enable hidden devices via View tab, expand non plug-and-play branch. 2x click on GUID 22.... & disable it.

This 6 month-old thread is now closed.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

